# Erlaubnisschein(e) Rumänien



## honeybee (24. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen

Wir planen für Mitte diesen Jahres einen "Abenteuer- Offroadurlaub" in den Rumänischen Karpaten. Dabei sollen auch ein paar Angelruten mit dabei sein.

Nun habe ich schon Google befragt aber nicht wirkliche Infos gefunden. 
Wo kann man Erlaubnisscheine erwerben? Geht das evtl. auch schon im voraus von Deutschland aus?
Was ist in Rumänien noch so zu beachten?


----------



## Mozartkugel (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein(e) Rumänien*

Uj, ihr seid aber mutig. Ich würde nicht im Traum daran denken in Rumänien ein Abenteuerurlaub zu planen... das kann ganz schnell in die Hosen gehen. |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein(e) Rumänien*



Mozartkugel schrieb:


> das kann ganz schnell in die Hosen gehen. |supergri


Deswegen "Abenteuer" urlaub...


Sorry, dass ich sachlich nichts zur Frage beizutragen kann..


----------



## honeybee (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein(e) Rumänien*

Keine Thema...wir haben im Bekanntenkreis 2 junge Rumänen (aus den Karpaten stammend), sind also soweit gut informiert und planen seit über 1 Jahr schon...allerdings können die beiden uns keine Info geben über die Angelei. Versorgen uns aber immer brav mit in Rumänien gebrautem Palinka


----------



## schwab (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein(e) Rumänien*

Also Rumänien würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Weiss niemand etwas darüber auch was für Fische es dort gibt?

Das einzige was ich dir Jana empfehlen kann ist ein Electrofestivel auf einer Burg von dem mir ein Kumpel immer vorschwärmt. Das ist vom 14.07-17.07. Wenn ihr in der Zeit dort seid würde ich hingehen das muss der Hammer sein!

Gruß Hannes


----------



## PhantomBiss (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein(e) Rumänien*

Schau Dir mal das Video an. Eventuell wäre das auch etwas für euch? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=asI2uKoC5_g


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein(e) Rumänien*



schwab schrieb:


> Also Rumänien würde mich auch brennend interessieren. Weiss niemand etwas darüber auch was für Fische es dort gibt?



Von den Fischen ist Rumänien von Deutschland gar nicht so verschieden, die Artenvielfalt ist größer und es handelt sich teilweise auch um andere Unterarten, wie zum Beispiel die Schwarzmeerforelle.Es gibt auch noch wilde Störe.
In den Karpaten gibt es wohl hauptsächlich Bachforellen und Äschen.

Auf der Seite fishbase.org kannst du dir von jedem Land eine Liste von vorkommenden Arten anschauen.

http://www.fishbase.org/country/Cou...orted&sortby=alpha2&ext_pic=on&vhabitat=fresh

MfG Laichzeit.


----------



## honeybee (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein(e) Rumänien*

@schwab
genau das, also Menschenansammlungen und Krach wollen wir eben NICHT
Wir möchten es lieber SO....allerdings eine Tour für 2 Wochen, nicht für 4 Wochen.

@PhantomBiss
Nein, das ist nix für uns. Das Angeln soll auch nur Nebensache sein. Z.B. man kommt an einem See/Bach/Fluss vorbei uns packt eben mal für eine halbe stunde die Spinrute aus und fängt das Abendbrot. (insofern man was fängt)
Zum anderen finde ich die Preise an diesem Raduta Lake schon recht saftig 1 Woche Karpfenangeln 200,-€, 1 Tag Raubfischangeln 20,-€.


----------



## JasonP (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein(e) Rumänien*



honeybee schrieb:


> Wir möchten es lieber SO....


 
Coole Sache. Das weckt die Abenteuerlust... Wünsch euch viel Spaß!



honeybee schrieb:


> 1 Woche Karpfenangeln 200,-€, 1 Tag Raubfischangeln 20,-€.


 
Die Preise schrecken einen wirklich ab!


----------



## PhantomBiss (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein(e) Rumänien*



honeybee schrieb:


> Zum anderen finde ich die Preise an diesem Raduta Lake schon recht saftig 1 Woche Karpfenangeln 200,-€, 1 Tag Raubfischangeln 20,-€.



So genau hab ichs mir noch nicht angesehn, da es ohnehin nix für mich ist. Aber jetz wo du es erwähnst, wirklich heftig, die Preise. #c


----------



## honeybee (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Erlaubnisschein(e) Rumänien*

Ich habe zumindest schon mal herausbekommen, was eine Angellizenz kostet.....umgerechnet ganze 8,-€. Wohlgemerkt für 1 Jahr
Man muss aber wohl aufpassen, da es dort auch Vereinsgewässer gibt, welche man extra bezahlen muss.


----------

